# Spyderco



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

*Spyderco*


View Advert


I have a modest collection of knives and multi tools.

My son has a Spyderco folding knife and my little green eye is coveting it. 
So, does anyone have a folding Spyderco they wouldn't miss?
Blade length of around 8cm preferred. Now looking for 8cm- 10cm.




*Advertiser*




luddite



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

